# (Buying advice) Router 1k - 1.5k



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

I am using MTNL BB (Delhi) with Sterlite SAM 300 AX modem (provided by them) and need a new router now within range of 1k to 1.5k (can extent 100-200 more if needed).


Range(of wifi): Please suggest which have range same or more than Netgear JNR 1010(N150). I have used this router just a week ago with this modem and i was getting enough range i required even with gud speed.

Preferred Brand: Belkin> Netgear> Any other good brand.

*And i dont have any wifi capability in my pc so i will be using net on pc via ethernet cable and will use net on laptop and 2 smartphones via wifi. Netgear JNR1010 N150 was working like this only. So please suggest router which can work like this (i dunno if it has to be wireless or wired for this  ).*


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> *And i dont have any wifi capability in my pc so i will be using net on pc via ethernet cable and will use net on laptop and 2 smartphones via wifi. Netgear JNR1010 N150 was working like this only. So please suggest router which can work like this (i dunno if it has to be wireless or wired for this  ).*


I didn't quite get how did you setup that. The ethernet cable from modem is attached to your computer right? If it is , then its a wired internet connection. How come you're using wifi on your laptop and smartphones?


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Get T.P Link WR740N for call .9K

PS: EDITED BECAUSE OF WRONG SUGGESTION.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I didn't quite get how did you setup that. The ethernet cable from modem is attached to your computer right? If it is , then its a wired internet connection. How come you're using wifi on your laptop and smartphones?



One wire was connection router with modem (the wire i got with the router) and the old one which earlier connects my modem to pc was now connecting router to PC. So i was getting network on my PC through the ethernet cable connecting Router to PC.


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> One wire was connection router with modem (the wire i got with the router) and the old one which earlier connects my modem to pc was now connecting router to PC. So i was getting network on my PC through the ethernet cable connecting Router to PC.


Ok... The cheapest router is of TP-Link TL-WR740N , costs just 1k & does the job for me (1 laptop, 1 smartphone, 1 tablet but my house is not big but again signal reaches to lower floors while i live at 2nd) ). You can go for entry level routers of bigger companies like D-Link, Netgear (around 1.3k)... I think they all will do your job.. (tp-link included).


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

No D-link, Netgear etc 
Tp link has better quality products at less price and their A.S.S is also good.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

What dou guys say about these:
Belkin Basic (N150) Router - Belkin: Flipkart.com

Belkin N150 Wireless Router without Modem - Belkin: Flipkart.com

First of all whats the difference between these two?
And will it have wifi range better than Netgear JNR 1010?
And will it work like i want (connecting PC via ethernet cable and using wifi on phone same time)


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> No *D-link, Netgear* etc
> Tp link has better quality products at less price and their A.S.S is also good.



why buddy? arent they bigger brands than tplink?



deepanshuchg said:


> What dou guys say about these:
> Belkin Basic (N150) Router - Belkin: Flipkart.com
> 
> Belkin N150 Wireless Router without Modem - Belkin: Flipkart.com
> ...



I am not able to find any difference except the warranty which is 1 yr more among the cheaper one. Belkin is a reputed brand, you can go for it for sure.

Edit: I think may be its the physical design that's different.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I am not able to find any difference except the warranty which is 1 yr more among the cheaper one. Belkin is a reputed brand, you can go for it for sure.
> 
> Edit: I think may be its the physical design that's different.



yea may be design may be the reason.. but let other comment on it maybe someone else wud be more familiar with one of these


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> why buddy? arent they bigger brands than tp link



Nope they aren't. if are would have provided consumer better quality products. TP-LINK is VFM
more about this whitestar Will tell you.


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> yea may be design may be the reason.. but let other comment on it maybe someone else wud be more familiar with one of these



PM whitestar999 he Will help you out. he helped me
BTW get TP-LINK 750N locally you Will get it around .9K you best range in this one because it got 5DBI antenna or you take 840N it got dual antennas of 5Dbi


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Nope they aren't. if are would have provided consumer better quality products. TP-LINK is VFM
> more about this whitestar Will tell you.


Tplink is non-existent in the US. It cannot be a better brand than Belkin, Cisco, D-Link. Though I chose TPlink over these  but that was only because of the cost and I can compromise with quality if its cheaper.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 18, 2013)

crap reality dance/music shows get best ratings in USA & shows like firefly got cancelled because of poor ratings does not mean they are better.TP-LINK has the largest market share in the world in WLAN segment:
TP-LINK Maintains Lead in Global WLAN Market in 2012 - Welcome to TP-LINK
however before knowing all that i found out about good reputation of tp-link from one of australia's most well known & popular broadband forum.*under Rs.5000 price range there is no better option than TP-LINK & Asus.*


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> crap reality dance/music shows get best ratings in USA & shows like firefly got cancelled because of poor ratings does not mean they are better.TP-LINK has the largest market share in the world in WLAN segment:
> TP-LINK Maintains Lead in Global WLAN Market in 2012 - Welcome to TP-LINK
> however before knowing all that i found out about good reputation of tp-link from one of australia's most well known & popular broadband forum.*under Rs.5000 price range there is no better option than TP-LINK & Asus.*



:eeksign:


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

Will these  Tp-link will work fine with Sterlite SAM300AX modem..? and will i be able to connect PC via ethernet cable connecting through router?

@whitestar and @shrey
Any one of u have PC? if so how do u connect net on it through ethernet cable or through wifi capabilities../?

And will these router have better range than Netgear JNR 1010 knowing it has 5Dbi Antena as well


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

yup i have connected my pc through Ethernet cable and work like a charm.
Btw work do your ISP is like airtel BB i mean. do your modem is connected through dsl cable.
if yes y don't you get modem+router it will be better.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Btw work do your ISP is like airtel BB .



I am not sure what u meant here...


btw dnt knw if its a dsl cable but its a white colour cable and "Invax Data Cable CAT .5" is written on it

And i have thought abt modem+router but then i will not get any access to MTNL support (though no one still gets it) 
As there are too many issues with MTNL cabling etc etc so am not sure if going for a Router +Modem wud be a gud choice


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Confirmed: it is an adsl2 connection so get TP-link W8961 @ 1.9K this will be best for you
whitestar999 will help u in setting up modem+router


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 18, 2013)

btw whats the difference between wired and wireless router? i mean by wireless it means it will connect to PC without wire or to modem without wires?

And whatever s/w i get in Resource CD with this router + Modem.. can i get this s/w on their site or somewhere as my DVD rom is not working atm


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

wireless router can connect using wifi/wireless to PC provided it has wifi.you have to connect router to modem using lan wire.if you buy a wireless adsl modem like TP-link W8961 then there will be no need to buy a wifi router separately.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you buy a wireless adsl modem like TP-link W8961 then there will be no need to buy a wifi router separately.



So since this one is a wireless Router + Modem, could i then also connect net on PC through ethernet cable (i mean does this have a slot for that) knowing my PC dont have a wifi capability

And whatever s/w i get in Resource CD with this router + Modem.. can i get this s/w on their site or somewhere as my DVD rom is not working atm


----------



## shreymittal (May 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So since this one is a wireless Router + Modem, could i then also connect net on PC through ethernet cable (i mean does this have a slot for that) knowing my PC dont have a wifi capability
> 
> And whatever s/w i get in Resource CD with this router + Modem.. can i get this s/w on their site or somewhere as my DVD rom is not working atm



Correct..


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Correct..




This was for 1st question or 2nd question?

lol please explain in full sentence


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

all software on cd can also be downloaded from tp-link site.


----------



## shreymittal (May 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> This was for 1st question or 2nd question?
> 
> lol please explain in full sentence



1.Yes dude u can use that modem with your pc 

2. You can d/l them from their website Google it.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 20, 2013)

Sorry but i want to confirm it again:
Are u sure that i have adsl2 connection or whatever which this router + modem support? As i hav a pretty old connection.. my modem is sam 300 ax that is wid mfd of 2008.. so at that time adsl2 connection were use na?

Lol sorry again but i dnt want to be in a situation of spen
ding 2k and getting to know that it wud not support my connection
If i will get confirmation frm u guys today/tmrw morning i will order it frm flipkart or buy it locally if it suits my tmrw plan.. qm in a bit hurry

Sorry but i want to confirm it again:
Are u sure that i have adsl2 connection or whatever which this router + modem support? As i hav a pretty old connection.. my modem is sam 300 ax that is wid mfd of 2008.. so at that time adsl2 connection were use na?

Lol sorry again but i dnt want to be in a situation of spending 2k and getting to know that it wud not support my connection
If i will get confirmation frm u guys today/tmrw morning i will order it frm flipkart or buy it locally if it suits my tmrw plan.. am in a bit hurryy as my old modem has stopped working and am psting this from my phone


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

This is your modem check out link

*m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=NM6HzxEnScE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=NM6HzxEnScE


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2013)

if you have a connection from bsnl/mtnl/airtel/reliance then it is ADSL for everyone else it is cable broadband.btw 8961 is modem+router meaning it can be used on both adsl connection as well as cable broadband.also bsnl started giving adsl connection in 2005.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 20, 2013)

@shrey am on 2g atm so cant load video 


So in short i shud order this modem+ router?


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

Yes if can get it locally get it locally it will be cheaper..


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 20, 2013)

Okay will try if i can get to some local computer market tmrw else will order on flipkart as i now want it asap


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 25, 2013)

I have got but cant configure it so need help again

As i dnt have cd rom i am using their web based quick setup wizard

So which connection type i shud select: dyanic ip address, static ip, pppoe/pppoa, bridge mode
Then what shud be vpi and vci and connection type: pppoe llc, pppoe vc-mux, pppoa llc or pppoa vc-mux( these options came when i selected pppoe/pppoa)

Then shud access point be enabled or disabled?
And broadcast SSID be on or off

Please answr all above knowing i am using MTNL broadband in delhi


----------



## kARTechnology (May 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I have got but cant configure it so need help again
> 
> As i dnt have cd rom i am using their web based quick setup wizard
> 
> ...



You have mtnl username and password? Google mtnl settings you get many results


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

for mtnl/bsnl/any phone line based net connection select type as pppoe & pppoe-llc.for mtnl vpi & vci values are 0 & 32 respectively.turn off broadcast ssid for security reasons.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 25, 2013)

Tried this on online wizard but no luck.. am getting a yellow warninh sign on comp icon in bottom left of screen which displaying no internet connection

And when i tried thru easy setup assistant(provided in vd) every thing goes fine till last step i.e. confoim setting 
In this step it shows an error while "Verifying router settings..."
FAILED TO VERIFY ROUTER SETTINGS
1. please check wan connection type and parameter
2. Please check your network connectivity and retry( error :020)

Another point noting is when i go to local area network it is showing that it is reveiving and sending data : sent -149,867 & reveived: 338879

So i thing lan driver mein to koi problem nahi hogi


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

confirm that you can open modem settings page by typing 192.168.1.1 in your browser.if you can't then first set manually your ip to 192.168.1.4(just an example) & then confirm you can open 192.168.1.1.after that run wizard again.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 25, 2013)

Yeah i can open it on browser
the online wizard which is explained on the mannual is done by opening 192.168.1.1 only 

So yes i can open 192.168.1.1 on browser

And as i told u that in local area network its showing that its receiving data and sending so i reckon their is no problem in cables.. am i correct?

Yeah i can open it on browser
the online wizard which is explained on the mannual is done by opening 192.168.1.1 only 

So yes i can open 192.168.1.1 on browser

And as i told u that in local area network its showing that its receiving data and sending so i reckon their is no problem in cables.. am i correct?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

in your modem device info/status page what is the status of connection.in fact i suggest ditching wizard altogether & configure connection manually.go to interface setup---internet settings.there select pvc1 & then disable/deactivate it.do it for all pvc except pvc0.after disabling all other pvc now when you select pvc0 configure it by using values i mentioned above & rest as default.enter your mtnl username & password & click on save.now on clicking pvc summary you should see a screen mentioning pvc0 as active with vpi & vci values & status up.

P.S.do above only if any one of the 3 lights on your tp-link are not active(power,adsl,internet)


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 26, 2013)

I have figured out that problem: i was entering wrong username and password  :MyBad

But now there is another problem
When i disable authentication type it works fine on my phone and pc

but when i use WPA-2-PSK security and and TKIP/TES in encryption, this router doesnt even shows up on my phone
am i doing anything wrong?

PS: i am using SIII

*UPDATE*:
That problem has been sorted as well and thanks you all specially whitestar and shrey for helping me buy and configuring this router modem

BUT now what?
I mean i read it somewhere that irst thing we shud do is upgrade the firmware.. how to do that and from whre to do that? or actually do i need it?

And i have used WPA2-PSK security.. is it alright? though i have disabled broadband ssid too


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I have figured out that problem: i was entering wrong username and password  :MyBad
> 
> But now there is another problem
> When i disable authentication type it works fine on my phone and pc
> ...



Your welcome bro.
Yes you need to update the f/w because of bugs and errors
Make sure your router is on power backup if power goes in between you will end up with dead router. 
*Step to Upgrade your Router F/W*
Now go to 
TP-Link website -> Support -> Download -> Select your Router ]
make sure which version you have
To check your version *www.tp-link.in/support/download/?pcid=201&model=TL-WR740N&version=all

Select your router and d/w all the firmware then open your in browser enter Username and password - admin (in both) 
Select System Tools
Them f/w upgrade 
Then upgrade 1 by 1


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 26, 2013)

And according to ur exp how much time wud it take to upgrade?? as i need to make sure mu UPS can handle it in case of a power cut

And atm it usually gets a bit hot even in half an hour.. this may be due to old firmware?


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> And according to ur exp how much time wud it take to upgrade?? as i need to make sure mu UPS can handle it in case of a power cut
> 
> And atm it usually gets a bit hot even in half an hour.. this may be due to old firmware?



It mostly takes 2-3mins per upgrade

Which model u got??


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 26, 2013)

TD W 8961 ND modem + router


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

I too have that modem + router 
And have upgraded its f/w.
Its get heat up like hell seriously. Upgrade f/w is a must


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 26, 2013)

Will do it today itaself and hope then this heating problem will be sorted


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Will do it today itaself and hope then this heating problem will be sorted



nope but it will be reduce a bit


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 26, 2013)

In the 192.168.1.1 page under firmware upgrade it is showing:

Current Firmware Version : 3.0.0 Build 120524 Rel.05221

so does that means i have v3 i.e. the latest and i dont need to upgrade it?

And if i need to what shud i choose in "New Romfile Location" and whats "romfile backup" ??


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

Check this How to find the hardware version on a TP-Link device? - Welcome to TP-LINK
*www.tp-link.com/en/article/?faqid=136


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2013)

romfile is your settings so if you want to backup your settings save romfile & then whenever you want to revert to your older settings after making some change or forgetting how you did it you can simply load the previously saved romfile.to upgrade firmware you must first know your model hardware revision no.(like v1,v2,v3 etc).after that under download software click on your model firmware revision.since you just bought this model i am assuming its V3 but still check it.if it is indeed V3 then you are already using latest firmware:TD-W8961ND_V3_*120524*


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> romfile is your settings so if you want to backup your settings save romfile & then whenever you want to revert to your older settings after making some change or forgetting how you did it you can simply load the previously saved romfile.to upgrade firmware you must first know your model hardware revision no.(like v1,v2,v3 etc).after that under download software click on your model firmware revision.since you just bought this model i am assuming its V3 but still check it.if it is indeed V3 then you are already using latest firmware:TD-W8961ND_V3_*120524*




Yea ver *3.0* is written below the modem so that means mine is on latest version and i dnt need to do anything.. right?


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

Yeah..you dont need to do anything.


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 27, 2013)

Thank you shrey and whitestar again


----------



## 1234 (Jun 3, 2013)

I Got Tenda N150 With detachable antenna for 1000/- only
Works like Charm.


----------

